# Injured pigeon



## Andreae (Sep 24, 2019)

I have a bird feeder on my deck in which the pigeons who live nearby will use. Yesterday we discovered a pigeon under our deck with its wing hanging down. When I tried to approach him with some birdseed he toddled off. When I came home from work today the pigeon was back but he won't let me near him and wondered off again. What can I do, if anything, where it is wild and doesn't trust me?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Well , pigeons are not considered wild.. they are from domestic stock living feral. 

So if you want to get this bird and help it, they seem to respond better than true wildlife., and pigeons do not have many advocates, so it’s your call. 

If you do get him, then assess his injury or illness after looking at him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our initially feral rescue, Phoebe, became totally tame and loving pretty quickly once her injuries healed.


----------

